# Sexy Songs



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 7, 2011)

Title says it

What are the songs you find DEAD sexy or great for in the bedroom?

Puscifer - rev 22:20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CsICpwKyQo

This song is just...perfect. Sexy, smooth and deep man's voice with a rough edge and just rawwwr bebbeh >3

Front Line Assembly - Predator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2WwGAjtJ9U

Slow, deep bass, sexy lady's voice, the perfect vampire seductress or seducer type of song.

And One - Militairy Fashion Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4YXo6w-nQs

EBM/Industrial/Darkwave for the win.

Now you guys =P


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 7, 2011)

Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson (MUST be this version)
Also... (s)Aint... This Is The New Shit... and The Beautiful People

Most Metallica songs.

Bad Girlfriend - TOAD

Push - Enrique

Hmmm... I have a BUNCH of playlists dedicated to this kind of idea, lol.

Usually if I can't imagine hot and steamy sex, or sexy and rough sex, then I probably won't like the song all too much :happy:

ETA: No slow jams like Marvin Gaye. Ew. No. Just... No.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 7, 2011)

This song completely wraps up,love and lust and longing and frustration and obsession better than any other I know of.This live performance is exceptional.From her slow breathy southern drawl,to the bass and drum right in the pocket moving toward climax and the lead guitar is nothing but short bursts of pent up frustration until near the end he finally gets to cut loose and give the listener the release they have been waiting for.Hands down this is one that I consider to be the sexiest.


Lucinda Williams---Essence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kd3Y-anRlM


----------



## Broadside (Aug 7, 2011)

I always liked these:

Sneaker Pimps: Six Underground
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrvk1bmTayg


Moby: I like it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GrdF5-uMPM


There are others but I forget at the moment... it's been a while. :doh:


----------



## MrBob (Aug 7, 2011)

Ball & Biscuit - The White Stripes
http://youtu.be/HffWN2E9SYs

Je T'aime...Moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg & Jane Birkin
http://youtu.be/k3Fa4lOQfbA

The Girl I love, she got long black wavy hair - Led Zeppelin
http://youtu.be/byos2Tr5KrM


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 7, 2011)

DJ ZTrip && Chester Bennington - The Walking Dead. Such a sexy ass song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZpTk5cd8ms

Smashing Pumpkins - Pug. Another hot lil song that gets me going. I couldn't find like a lyric video or anything better. The live videos aren't as good. Sothis is the best thing I could find. Sorry...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1JV1oXLzf8

The Lonely Island - Dick in a Box... Need I say more?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9HloS9Ukto

There's also Mother Lover && 3Way by The Lonely Island that are sexy too... LOL


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

Melissa Ferrick - Drive

(and by drive she don't mean a car, if you get my drift) 
really hot and sexy song by a great artist

Here's a little lyric sampling and link to song below:

_Your mouth waters stretched out on my bed
Your fingers are trembling, and your heart is heavy and red
Your head is bent back, your back is arched
My hand is under there holding you up
Ill hold you up and drive you all night
Ill hold you up and drive you baby til you feel the daylight_

whoo. Is it just me or is it getting warm in here?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsG-eN96fVc


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

Also, anything from Leonard Cohen kinda sorta makes me want to hump


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 7, 2011)

Boom Boom - John Lee Hooker
Things Ain't Like They Used to Be- The Black Keys 
The entire album Avalon from Roxy Music


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> Boom Boom - John Lee Hooker
> Things Ain't Like They Used to Be- The Black Keys
> The entire album Avalon from Roxy Music



i second the sentiment on Roxy Music


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 8, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Title says it
> 
> What are the songs you find DEAD sexy or great for in the bedroom?
> 
> ...



I think I love you.

Also, the entirety of the Up and Down EP by She Wants Revenge
Formidable Marinade by Mikelangelo featuring Amanda Palmer
Evil (Is Going On) by Jace Everett and CC Adcock
Bad Things by Jace Everett
Jungle Fever by the Chakachas
I Want You (She's So Heavy) by The Beatles
Sweet Dreams (Sucker Punch OST Version)
Love Me Chase Me by Carney
All of The Lady Killer by Cee-Lo Green and 
All of Dead Man's Bones by Dead Man's Bones


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Aug 8, 2011)

Nikka Costa - Like a feather
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiI_caFfquA

She may not be my usual type but there is something about a rock and roll chick with a sexy voice that is so hot


----------



## gogogal (Aug 8, 2011)

awesome songs. Nice to see some unusual stuff. Like CarlaSixx so eloquently put it: "Marvin Gaye. Ew. No. Just... No."  

Anyone can do it to "Let's Get It On". Find me a man that can make sweet love to Slayer's "Raining Blood". I think I would marry him.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 8, 2011)

Bob Marley is my sexy time music, especially Jammin. Goood song to hump to!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I think I love you.
> 
> Sweet Dreams (Sucker Punch OST Version)




Lovers in music bebbeh >3


But I prefer Marilyn Manson's version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J75Zrc-7v1M


----------



## Melian (Aug 8, 2011)

Some great fucking-ambience:

Albums
Tron Legacy soundtrack (Tron: R3C0nf1gur3d)
Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness
Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia 
Sisters of Mercy - Floodland (don't roll your eyes)
Pig - Wrecked
KMFDM - Nihil

Singles
Scooter - Lighten Up the Sky
White Zombie - Electric Head (Agony and Ecstacy)
White Zombie - Blood, Milk and Sky
White Zombie - Black Sunshine
My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult - 13 Above the Night

We like to change it up, though.


----------



## Melian (Aug 8, 2011)

gogogal said:


> Find me a man that can make sweet love to Slayer's "Raining Blood". I think I would marry him.



Hell, I married a man who will fuck to the Mario Paint version. LOL.

Raining Yoshi Blood

ETA: check out the Angel of Death, too....holy shit, someone is hardcore.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 8, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Lovers in music bebbeh >3
> 
> 
> But I prefer Marilyn Manson's version:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J75Zrc-7v1M



good version too


----------



## nite_mare (Aug 8, 2011)

Dave Matthews - Crash Into Me

The way the music builds like an orgasm into a musical climax.. it's frickin awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2E1lX1geY


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2011)

Van Morrison-Moondance (from German vinyl) This one is an mp3.

Van Morrison-Crazy Love (the John Travolta movie, Phenomenon)

Jefferson Starship-Miracles

Jefferson Starship-There Will Be Love (ultimate line: "Even when I close
my eyes, all I see is you.")

Some of these links have more than the indicated song, not a problem, as vinyl records are romantic and sexy, by nature.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 8, 2011)

Doghorse - i like bukkake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y94tXuMBz_Q
Straight Outta Compton - Nina Gordon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2EGOB9-lc

i think i should leave the music to the lady.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Aug 8, 2011)

I got laid the first time my wife heard
Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 8, 2011)

If I were ever to have sex (HA!) then I would probably listen to Royal Wood. All of his songs are just so... heartfelt and loving. It would be great make out/sexeh time music.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a lot of personal faves and this one might be familiar to some but it's worth posting:

Shawan Rising: Under the Surface

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJCVXbbcVZc


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 9, 2011)

Led Zeppelin Whole Lotta Love is so yummy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQmmM_qwG4k&ob=av2e

Jose Nunez bilingual (fricken dirty!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tluc_Q06n2w


----------



## MrBob (Aug 9, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> Led Zeppelin Whole Lotta Love is so yummy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQmmM_qwG4k&ob=av2e



It is indeed a sexy song about sex, very lyrically to the point as well. They could have called it 'Young Lady...I'm going to shag you senseless!' And what a riff, it's the reason I bought a guitar!


----------



## sera (Aug 9, 2011)

Tosca "Honey"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpwhy0NJKDE


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG How could I forget Van Morrison?? The entire Astral Weeks album, especially Ballerina. 

I don't bellydance, but I love the music. This is the sexiest song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar3hB3tdXf8


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 9, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> OMG How could I forget Van Morrison?? The entire Astral Weeks album, especially Ballerina.
> 
> I don't bellydance, but I love the music. This is the sexiest song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar3hB3tdXf8




Man, if I could belly dance and had the outfit for it, I'd dance to that for any man o.o


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 9, 2011)

MrBob said:


> It is indeed a sexy song about sex, very lyrically to the point as well. They could have called it 'Young Lady...I'm going to shag you senseless!' And what a riff, it's the reason I bought a guitar!


Exactly! 

I also like Atlanta Rhythm Section-So Into You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk

And Exile-Kiss You All Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-sh8V9Pzok&feature=related


----------



## MrBob (Aug 9, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> Exactly!



To be fair pretty much 80% of Zeppelin songs are directly about shagging...and if the stories are true it's no wonder!


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 12, 2011)

No sex without rhythm. I prefer my rhythm slow and sweet. 
Here are my top 10 seduction songs, in no particular order:

Something About Us- Daft Punk

Kiss From a Rose- Seal

(Really, Seal could read the side of a cereal box and get me excited).

Feels Like Heaven- Kenny Vaughn

Die Without You- PM Dawn

The Kissing Game- Hi-Five

Don't Disturb this Groove- The System

Al B. Sure- Night & Day

Tender Love- Force MDs

Ya Jarha Galbi- Soap Kills

Diary- Alicia Keys

If you don't love it, maybe your hormones didn't kick in in the late
eighties/early nineties, or maybe you weren't on my block. Oh well.
De gustibus non disputandum est.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 13, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> The entire Astral Weeks album...



Yeah, definitely. That entire album. Now, if you have it on vinyl, that could be your whole pretext....Just put the needle on the record.

I like Caravan too; but I have to be careful with stuff like this, lest I digress and lose focus with my dancing and singing and making faces and such. Some are inclined lose patience with all that. In contrast, I think Gloria is more apropos when one's under some sort of time-element

It depends, really. Not just to be in sync with your partner, but where you're headed with them.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 13, 2011)

Melian said:


> Some great fucking-ambience:
> 
> Albums
> Tron Legacy soundtrack (Tron: R3C0nf1gur3d)



End of Line (Remixed by Photek), fuck yeah!


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 13, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Yeah, definitely. That entire album. Now, if you have it on vinyl, that could be your whole pretext....Just put the needle on the record.
> 
> I like Caravan too; but I have to be careful with stuff like this, lest I digress and lose focus with my dancing and singing and making faces and such. Some are inclined lose patience with all that. In contrast, I think Gloria is more apropos when one's under some sort of time-element



And we can't forget Into the Mystic. One of my absolute favorite songs.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 14, 2011)

Broadside said:


> I always liked these:
> 
> Sneaker Pimps: Six Underground
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrvk1bmTayg
> :




OMG Yes. that is part of my permanent 'sexy-time' song list. It is just...yeah.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 14, 2011)

My top sexy-time songs:

Fade into you- Mazzy Star

Six Underground-Sneaker Pimps

Infinite Arms - Band of Horses (although due to emotional trauma this song now causes me, it's removed off my list) 

Lately -Tyrese (seriously, the sexiest song EVER. Oooh yeah, baby :kiss2: )

Immaculate - Seal

Glycerine- Bush (it just always ends up being the song that gets things rolling, don't know why) 

Wicked Game- Chris Issak

Crash into me - Dave Matthews Band

Change (In the house of flies) - Deftones

Heaven - Dot Allison

*Forgot one and this is a new one* Clare Maguire - Ain't Nobody (Breakage Remix). The version of the song that was part of an advert for the Renault Clio in the UK, which combines Rhianna's 'S&M' song bits. The base on this song is sick, and combined with Clare's voice... *shudders excitedly* 

Let's not even think about it. This song was built for porkin' Listen to it here


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it weird to say Suck my kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers, it's strange, I know, but it was playing my first time. Granted, that was almost 6 years ago, so that's why it was even still playing on a decently regular basis. lol


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys should check out the deftones cover of Sade's No Ordinary Love. That man has a sexy voice, no homo.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 15, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> My top sexy-time songs:
> 
> Fade into you- Mazzy Star
> 
> Six Underground-Sneaker Pimps



Mazzy Star - Into Dust. Not exactly sex-song, but I love it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiO_7LhPZFM


And Sneakerpimps is <3


Blutengel - Fairyland (it has something esoteric to it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp6N6BOYzf0


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 15, 2011)

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> You guys should check out the deftones cover of Sade's No Ordinary Love. That man has a sexy voice, no homo.



Uh wow. This turned me on even without hearing it. Deftones, love. No ordinary love, love. Together, how can they go wrong? :smitten:


----------



## Melian (Aug 15, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Blutengel - Fairyland (it has something esoteric to it)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp6N6BOYzf0



If you're going to fuck to Blutengel, you'd better be fucking someone ridiculously hot. Chris Pohl is very distracting!


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 15, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mazzy Star - Into Dust. Not exactly sex-song, but I love it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiO_7LhPZFM
> 
> 
> ...



Into dust is such a beautiful song..it played during a relative's funeral, so yeah not exactly sexy time for me either, but still amazing. 

And, surprisingly, I really liked the Fairyland song! Its not a style of music I usually listen to, but that was really good, thanks for listing it


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 15, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Into dust is such a beautiful song..it played during a relative's funeral, so yeah not exactly sexy time for me either, but still amazing.
> 
> And, surprisingly, I really liked the Fairyland song! Its not a style of music I usually listen to, but that was really good, thanks for listing it



EBM, Industrial and Darkwave often has pretty damn sexy songs, like this one:

Assemblage 23 : Let me be your armor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBAhY7mXmT4


----------



## Chongo (Aug 15, 2011)

Great songs to watch the fairer partner get her groove on to.

Feelin love-Paula Cole http://youtu.be/DKRHED1MjA8 

Sweet taste of India-Aerosmith http://youtu.be/F0FK12l7jP4

Almost forgot... Closer-Nine Inch Nails http://youtu.be/ccY25Cb3im0
These come to mind immediately for me


----------



## MrBob (Aug 15, 2011)

Feel like Making Love - Bad Company

The chorus was clearly designed for powerstrokes!

http://youtu.be/7UbRhH_bN1A


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 15, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age - Make It Wit Chu
http://youtu.be/gcJdyy9-FYU

Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night
http://youtu.be/5OHBEmQtNIg

Genitorturers - Flesh is the law
http://youtu.be/q8SkvT3-NF4

hell i even love Genitorturers cover of I touch myself
http://youtu.be/U_6nzQQTsT8

Lords of Acid - Finger lickin' good
http://youtu.be/_dB76ymmv88

Nine Inch Nail - Closer
http://youtu.be/ccY25Cb3im0


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2011)

Heart-Alone


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 16, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Mazzy Star - Into Dust. Not exactly sex-song, but I love it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiO_7LhPZFM
> 
> 
> ...




If you're going with Mazzy Star for sexy time it should be Fade into you. when i was a kid i thought this song was what love sounded like and even now i'm not sure that i was wrong 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 17, 2011)

PreBed ritual, was trying to be sexy like Maxwell, using 4x amount of toothpaste as necessary, drooling it all over my face & the vanity-sink; but girl barked at me like Sue Simmons.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 17, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> PreBed ritual, was trying to be sexy like Maxwell, using 4x amount of toothpaste as necessary, drooling it all over my face & the vanity-sink; but girl barked at me like Sue Simmons.



BWAAAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 20, 2011)

Melian said:


> Some great fucking-ambience:
> 
> 
> Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness
> Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia



great albums


----------



## Goreki (Aug 21, 2011)

Puscifer - Queen B
Collide - Razor Sharp
Darling Violetta - Smaller God
Defragmentation - Crash and burn
Florence and The Machine - Howl
Massive Attack - Black Milk
Metallic - Devil's dance - S&M version
My Brightest Diamond - Inside a Boy
NIN - We're in This Together Now
A Perfect Circle - Judith
Poe - Not a Vigrin
QOTSA - Make It Wit Chu (high five LilBigginz, this one is awesome!)
Any radiohead ever
Sevendust - Licking Cream and Waffle
The Tea Party - The Bazaar
Tool - Dispositiona and Triad
Vast - Pretty when you cry


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 21, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Puscifer - Queen B
> Collide - Razor Sharp
> Darling Violetta - Smaller God
> Defragmentation - Crash and burn
> ...



is that the first time you heard it? it's an amazing track


----------



## Goreki (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> is that the first time you heard it? it's an amazing track


Nope, It's just one of my favourite ones.
OOH OOH! I forgot!
Dave Matthews band - When the World Ends - Oakenfold Remix


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 21, 2011)

here is a classic i absolutely love this tune

johnny "guitar" watson - ta ta you baby
http://youtu.be/OkClHqtDb54


----------



## MrBob (Aug 21, 2011)

You've gotta love 'Guitar' Watson, a master of funk.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 21, 2011)

Depends who I am with and what kind of sex we are having. 

Here are some:

Velvet Thorns

Feeling Good

Embrace Of The Endless Ocean

Beautiful Lies

Braveheart

Swan Lake

Gatekeeper

Nocturne

Quoth The Raven

Skellig

Baby I'm A Fool


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 22, 2011)

Xandria - Snow White :smitten:


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 22, 2011)

Melon Yellow by Slowdive. Very sexy song.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 22, 2011)

this song gives my boner's boner a boner

foo fighters cover of darling nicky:wubu:
http://youtu.be/wEoYKYA9oHE


----------



## MrBob (Aug 22, 2011)

I should record my version of Wild Thing. I slowed it down and raunched it up...and it seems to get audiences grinding, which I'm taking as a good sign!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 23, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I should record my version of Wild Thing. I slowed it down and raunched it up...and it seems to get audiences grinding, which I'm taking as a good sign!



you should do that, would love to hear it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 23, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I should record my version of Wild Thing. I slowed it down and raunched it up...and it seems to get audiences grinding, which I'm taking as a good sign!



Make a video and post it on the DIMS youtube? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2011)

The Hokey Cokey.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 29, 2011)

Mm... sexy time music?

Jeff Buckley, first and foremost. His voice gets me all ramped up!



> Precious, precious silver and gold
> And pearls in oyster's flesh
> Drop down we two to serve and pray to love
> Born again from the rhythm screaming down from heaven
> Ageless, ageless and I'm there in your arms



"Endlessly" by Muse, but that's rather an obvious one, isn't it? "Toothpaste Kisses" by The Maccabees, "One Day Like This" by Elbow, "Kissing You" by Des'ree (remember that one? from _Romeo + Juliet_?)...

Okay, that's it for now. Sigh. 

Oh, and ditto to *Goreki* on "Howl" by Florence & the Machine. Have you heard the new single of her upcoming album? Divine.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 30, 2011)

My gal's favorite foreplay song is "Mister 5 by 5"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nEOeWxlxT0 

As she would point out, I'm closer to 6 by 6 myself.

This song will be 70 years old next year! And yet it's still ahead of its time, sadly.


----------



## imfree (Aug 30, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> My gal's favorite foreplay song is "Mister 5 by 5"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nEOeWxlxT0
> 
> ...



Woo-hooo!, Buffetbelly, that's a fat & sexy song, if there ever was one!!!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 30, 2011)

Ball + Biscuit - The White Stripes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 30, 2011)

I first misread the thread title as Sexy Thongs...boy what a let down :doh: 


However, when I started taking it all sooooo much more seriously, this is the first song that popped into my head.

Go ahead and roll your eyes but it's hot as hell 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKmSUNJ1Z90

Telling someone how to "pop that thang" ain't bad either.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z5Mvyp1QHw

And this man is simply hot no matter what he sings....*drools* Yeah I will be the mom 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg_JwPidFSs&feature=related


----------



## imfree (Aug 30, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I first misread the thread title as Sexy Thongs...boy what a let down :doh: ...snipped...



Of course the sexiest song ever...


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a few good ones for that old school sexy time.

If this one doesn't get you,you may be asexual.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYwYEmdAqYk&feature=fvst

Bonus Otis, because well, just because.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd9AEGQkobc


Think I better let it go.Another love TKO. R.I.P. Teddy P.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9VuPkIIv4&feature=related


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm bringing sexy back


----------



## Shan34 (Sep 3, 2011)

Eric Burdon & War--Spill The Wine 

And I also really like

ZZ Top--La Grange

:bow:


----------



## Broadside (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a good female jazz singer.

The band "Devil Doll" does rockabilly originals and blues reviews. The lead singer does "Fever" (along with a slew of other classics) pretty well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFs_ypS1kbE

Wouldn't mind trying to meld a slow tango to that song...

Looking forward to seeing them live next month on the 17th.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 7, 2011)

No matter what mood I'm in...this song comes on...and it's on!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SYDK_x48Vo&feature=fvst


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 12, 2011)

Live version or nothing!
Foghat-I Just Want to Make Love to You

This song, and video, have been doing it for me for about 20 years now...
Divinyls-I Touch Myself


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2011)

If I had the sun and moon...


----------



## Pixel (Sep 13, 2011)

I have two playlists on youtube just for this purpose. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA36CB12F8E37A838&feature=mh_lolz
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL34AEADCC0C0C8437&feature=mh_lolz

Though I've never actually made love to either of the playlists I still think the music is sexy. :eat2:


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 17, 2011)

Tyrese-Lately

Marvin Gaye- Sexual Healing

Sade- Smooth Operator

Crimson and Clover


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 18, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I have two playlists on youtube just for this purpose.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA36CB12F8E37A838&feature=mh_lolz
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL34AEADCC0C0C8437&feature=mh_lolz
> ...



hey pixel, you look nothing like your pics in your videos. crazy


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 23, 2011)

Constant Craving

Caramel

Wicked Game


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Sep 24, 2011)

Feel the Fire-Peabo Bryson
Close the Door-Teddy Pendergrass
In the Mood-Tyrone Davis
Fire and Desire-Rick James
Freak Me-Slik


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh em gee this song makes me feel so fucking sexy! His voice is orgasmic!!:happy:

You Are The Best Thing - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 24, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Constant Craving


Uh..., I dunno...


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 24, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Uh..., I dunno...



Hate to admit it, but I never saw any of the Naked Gun movies...

...I take it, however, that you're not feelin' my selection.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 24, 2011)

Ascolta ludovico Einaudi
Beauty and the beast- Stevie Nicks
In the Colors- Ben Harper
You want to make a memory- Bon Jovi
With arms wide open-Creed
Take it to the limit-Eagles
Best of my love-Eagles
Autumn leaves- Eva Cassidy
Let it Be Me-Ray Lamontagne I just love Ray Lamontagne voice. :wubu:


----------



## JulieD (Sep 28, 2011)

Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply
Robin Thicke - Sex Therapy
Billie Myers - Kiss The Rain
Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses
Miguel - Sure Thing
Billy Idol - Mony Mony


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

I sincerely love about 90% of every song mentioned in this thread!!
I agree with everyone who mentioned Puscifer. Awesome le sexy time music  

I am also going to add:

(Speaking of Puscifer) Almost the entire UnderWorld soundtrack

Change (In the house of flies)-Deftones

Minute of Decay-Marilyn Manson

So Alive-Love and Rockets

Head Like a Hole-NIN (this one of my all time fave songs in general )

Let's get lost-Bat for Lashes

Devour-Marilyn Manson

Satellite-BT

Those are some of my faves


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 18, 2012)

metabliss said:


> I sincerely love about 90% of every song mentioned in this thread!!
> I agree with everyone who mentioned Puscifer. Awesome le sexy time music
> 
> I am also going to add:
> ...



YAY for another Manson fan. With how much he changed we are a rare breed now lol.

User Friendly and I put a spell on you definitely make the baby making soundtrack.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> YAY for another Manson fan. With how much he changed we are a rare breed now lol.
> 
> User Friendly and I put a spell on you definitely make the baby making soundtrack.



I LOVE both of those songs. 
And I agree about us being a dying breed haha. We knew him in his hey day before he needed to hit oxygen and have his roadies hold him up on stage (true story, RockStar tour 09). I think of lot of his music is sexy time music (except anything on Holywood or eat me, drink me).


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 18, 2012)

metabliss said:


> I LOVE both of those songs.
> And I agree about us being a dying breed haha. We knew him in his hey day before he needed to hit oxygen and have his roadies hold him up on stage (true story, RockStar tour 09). I think of lot of his music is sexy time music (except anything on Holywood or eat me, drink me).



His new album is due out in Feb/March this year. I'm stoked about it, Twiggy said it sounds like a punk rock version of Mechanical Animals. Have you seen promo trailer he did for Born Villain? The song "No Reason" he used for it I really liked. The drums had a Get Your Gunn vibe to it. 

If I had to rate Mansons albums it would be this...

POAAF>Antichrist Superstar> Holywood>Mechanical Animals>High End of Low>Golden Age>Eat Me, Drink Me


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> His new album is due out in Feb/March this year. I'm stoked about it, Twiggy said it sounds like a punk rock version of Mechanical Animals. Have you seen promo trailer he did for Born Villain? The song "No Reason" he used for it I really liked. The drums had a Get Your Gunn vibe to it.
> 
> If I had to rate Mansons albums it would be this...
> 
> POAAF>Antichrist Superstar> Holywood>Mechanical Animals>High End of Low>Golden Age>Eat Me, Drink Me



Naw, I haven't been loving his newer stuff, so I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 18, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Naw, I haven't been loving his newer stuff, so I haven't been paying attention.



That's how a lot of fans are now lol. I've been a huge Manson fan since the Spooky Kids days. When I lived in Florida I use to go see his all ages shows before they got signed when they played a lot with Jack Off Jill and Amboog-A-Larg(Twiggies old band).


----------



## Melian (Jan 19, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> YAY for another Manson fan. With how much he changed we are a rare breed now lol.
> 
> User Friendly and I put a spell on you definitely make the baby making soundtrack.



I always found Reflecting God to be a fuck-worthy song. Aaaaaand I was going to make a Columbine joke, but I don't need anymore enemies on the internet right now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 19, 2012)

Melian said:


> I always found Reflecting God to be a fuck-worthy song. Aaaaaand I was going to make a Columbine joke, but I don't need anymore enemies on the internet right now.



Weird... I'm actually listening to that song. Got that album on repeat playing on spotify lol.


----------



## gogogal (Mar 11, 2012)

def leppard - pour some sugar on me

p.s. bring back the 80s pls


----------



## PinkRodery (Mar 16, 2012)

"Bad Things"- Jace Everett
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2tvCqD6jgI

"Coming To Get You"- Magdalenes Dream
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSGiTmdM8Zs

"Something In Your Mouth"- Nickelback
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCYcpU-80u4

"Crazy Bitch"- Buckcherry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSzyKO_kW_s

"#1 Crush"- Garbage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=locBtYh90-0

Also a lot of Marilyn Manson, "Beautiful People", "MObscene" and "Dope Show" especially.
Heavy bass and/or scratchy male vocals get me every time. And the subject matter is usually sexual or borderline stalker.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 16, 2012)

PinkRodery said:


> "Bad Things"- Jace Everett
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2tvCqD6jgI
> 
> "Coming To Get You"- Magdalenes Dream
> ...



Aww yeeaa another Manson fan?


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 19, 2012)

I like John Mayer's "Your Body is a Wonderland." I know it's slow, but I hear that song and I think of someone in particular.....and that's all I will say.


----------



## PinkRodery (Mar 20, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Aww yeeaa another Manson fan?



Not a huge fan, but I do like some of his music. 
My boyfriend is a pretty big fan though.


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 24, 2012)

Just about anything by Barry White. Al Green is good, too.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 4, 2012)

Rev 20:22 - Puscifer


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 5, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Rev 20:22 - Puscifer



Love love love this band.


----------



## Zaylia (Apr 5, 2012)

Morphine - You Look Like Rain

Hybrid - Original Sin

Depeche Mode - I Feel You

Björk - Cocoon


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Apr 7, 2012)

Teddy Pendergrass :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 11, 2012)

Miss You



:wubu:


----------

